# MS Intelli Optical - MS Intelli Explorer 3.0



## Moartel (9. Mai 2002)

Ich habe gehört dass die Explorer 3.0 ziemlich gut sein soll. Leider kann ich die Maus als Linkshänder nicht benutzen, und würde mich deshalb für die Intelli Optical interessieren. Sehe ich das richtig dass es zwischen den beiden keinen technischen Unterschied gibt?

Es gibt leider unterschiedliche Auflösungsangaben von MS und Logitech. Wie kann ich die dpi-Angaben von Logitech in die fps-Angaben von MS umrechnen? Würde mich mal interessieren weil ich eine Logitech Optical Wheel Mouse habe um zu sehen wie groß da der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Mai 2002)

also ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Intelli Mouse Explorer 3.0 , die tastet die unterfläche 6000 pro Sekunde ab und ich habe damit bis jetzt keine probs gehabt, in 3D-Spielen läuft alles ruckelfrei, wobei ich von anderen Leuten gehört hab, dass es bei ihnen bei schnellen Reaktionen ruckeln soll (der Grund dafür is aber wohl eher der, dass das system zu schwach ist und wenn man eine hastige bewegung mit der mouse macht, dass dann die fps ziemlich in den Keller gehen und es dann ruckelt) 

Also ich empfehle dir die IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit ihr  


Socke


----------



## Moartel (11. Mai 2002)

:[

Ich finde es schön dass du helfen willst, aber du hast mein Posting wohl nicht richtig gelesen. Ich kann, wie ich schon geschrieben habe die Explorer nicht nehmen weil die nur für Rechtshänder geeignet ist.
Dass die technisch gleich sind habe ich mittlerweise in einem anderen Forum erfahren.


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Mai 2002)

öhm, ich hab dir nur meine Bewertung zu der Maus gegeben...

wollt dir ja nur helfen


----------



## Moartel (11. Mai 2002)

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich meinte das eher allgemein.
Wie ich schon sagte freut es mich dass du helfen wolltest, aber wenn man da nix schreibt läuft man Gefahr dass der Thread in eine Diskussion über Mäuse ausartet die mit dem Thema nicht mehr wirklich was zu tun hat.
War mehr prophylaktisch gemeint.


----------

